# Los Angeles Group seeks a Seasoned DM for D&D



## Kakatal (Oct 8, 2007)

Los Angeles Group seeks a Seasoned DM for D&D. We are a well seasoned group and play every Sunday (often have BBQs). If interested please send info to guillianink@hotmail.com.
Please be 25+. Thanx.


----------

